
Mac Pro - runesoerensen
https://www.apple.com/mac-pro?updated=1
======
nafizh
What a beast! Too bad you cannot use it for deep learning (No Nvidia GPUs).

~~~
minimaxir
At least in theory you could now socket in your own Nvidia GPU via PCIe...

...if Apple actually made drivers for Nvidia GPUs.

